# Creating an Adoption Book



## puppymom32

Now that our adoption is final I plan to do an adoption book for my little guy. I have all of his pictures from him in the hospital to the first time I held him. His first carnival and first trip to the zoo. Any other suggestions of what I should put in the book. 

Also we had our son for his first Bday and of course we had a party but I am thinking next year that I want to have a small celebration for his bday but a big celebration for his adoption day.


----------



## Loski83

You could put a photo from before you had him then 1 with him and a little caption one I like is "we made a wish and you came true" but whatever feels right for you's. that sounds like a lovely idea though we got a book from amazon it's a baby book designed for adopted children will have a look at what it's called later.


----------

